# a couple questions



## GTOBOBO (Mar 19, 2007)

i want to get an exhaust for my 06 goat. i guess the questions are is the stock an x pipe. do u have to cut anything when taking off the stock one. and most aftermarket exhaust systems will use the stock hang points right. friend told me sometimes the hang points could be off if ur going to be switching the pipe layout (x or h). also im thinking about slp or borla exhaust maybe flowmaster. if you could tell me wat u think of each or if ones better in ur experince. thx


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Any quality aftermaket exhaust system uses the factory hanger locations. I have had SLP and have Corsa now. The fit and quality on the Corsa system is excellent. The SLP uses the factory hanger locations as well, but be prepared for some tweaking trying to get the tips perfectly lined up. As far as know flowmaster does not make a system for the 05/06's, only the 04's. I have heard great things about Borla, but never heard it in person.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

And the stock system is not an x-pipe. It comes off with 4 bolts in you don't have to cut anything. Takes minutes. Here are some pics of the stock pipe after I removed it:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think he meant it's not a x pipe. aftermarket ones usually bolt right up. if you put on LTs some of them require you to remove the tranny exhaust support brace. it will hang fine with out it. i have it off for my LTs and X pipe


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i think he meant it's not a x pipe. aftermarket ones usually bolt right up. if you put on LTs some of them require you to remove the tranny exhaust support brace. it will hang fine with out it. i have it off for my LTs and X pipe


Yea, I meant x pipe, lolz


----------

